# OVERCLOCKING ON TRINITY



## July

I am currently using a korean rom called 'Provision' with trinity T132 kernel. 
(Governer - performance, min 200, max 1320)
(I want to set voltages little more up) 

1. Just like the title, i want to ask you guys which rom and kernel you guys are using now and which ones do you think are the best for overclocking nexus s cpu?

2. How did you set the settings? e.g. TWEAK, CPU, VOLT and etc.. (unable to set up voltages now)

Please reply in details


----------



## Dorilife

I use trinity with AOKP, T11 to be exact. No issues.

I also use the trinity kernel utility for controlling the kernel, its at a early state but works well, I've used setcpu for ever but i ran into issues with trinity and setcpu.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## giannis_mathiou

I'm using AOKP M5 alongside with Trinity EUV of course you can use any kernel that you want. I would use T144 @1GHz just for the 240MHz GPU... 
To tweak the voltages you have to download the !Experimental! versions from the derkernel site.
To tweak the voltages, governors, I/O scheduler etc you can use the build in settings in AOKP, NSToos and TKT (Trinity Kernel Toolbox).

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------

